# Two Kings figures from long ago are leading an effort to keep team



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Two members of the Sacramento Kings' original management group – architect Rann Haight and executive Greg Van Dusen – are heading the latest efforts for a sports-and-entertainment facility that would keep the franchise in town.
> 
> This latest effort was first reported Wednesday by Channel 40 (KTXL).
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/2011/03/25/3502615/two-kings-figures-from-long-ago.html


----------

